# Fish Porn!



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

Post some fish porn here - help us get to spring.

when this lake still had Pickerel:






Stripers are on their way here:





The trees had leaves?





Taug in warmer weather








Mike loves his Raps






I used to catch more Tuna:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 28, 2008)

I want and need Spring


----------



## Pont (Feb 28, 2008)

Now that's just mean as hell! Postin pictures like that! To hell with it, I'm going fishin this weekend and I don't care how cold it is. ](*,)


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 28, 2008)

The many faces of esquired


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

I Get No Respect


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 28, 2008)

Haha, nice pics! Was that striper in the D bay?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Haha, nice pics! Was that striper in the D bay?



Yep - Chunking on the Big Pond two years ago. I ended up with 6 fish and kept two


----------



## slim357 (Feb 28, 2008)

You ever catch any nice stripers or do you just go after the little guys.


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Spring, where are you?


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice fish there gentlemen! keep them coming! I feel happy now!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice fish there C&B - all from Nocko?


----------



## slim357 (Feb 28, 2008)

Heres a pic of the first striper i ever caught while fishing with my father, Im not 100% on the year but i think it was sometime around 97. fish was 43inches and is still my second best.


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 28, 2008)

esquired said:


> Nice fish there C&B - all from Nocko?



Thanks, yep all from the NOCK.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 28, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Spring, where are you?



Leibs, didn't know if you ever seen this pic. I'm pretty sure this is the same fish you got.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice fish Cast&Blast, that Pickerel is a beauty. Those striper pics make me jealous, I need to catch one. Here are some of my favorites from last year.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 28, 2008)

A look into the next 6 months.

First its stock trout time





Shortly after, depending on water temps and flow, its shad time.





Once the water temps hit 50, its on to the prespawn big boys





Then once the weather gets nice and hot, it's carp time.





Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention the endless very hot summer weekend days, I'll be wading out and hammering pond largemouth and river smallmouth all day with my fellow basshead "Esquired"





I can't wait. Bring on the spring.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

nice pics!

King diamond and Maiden....killer!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 28, 2008)

FISH PORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://w33.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=https://w33.photobucket.com/albums/d91/whj812/d2a6443d.pbw" height="360" width="480"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif">


----------



## whj812 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> nice pics!
> 
> King diamond and Maiden....killer!



HORNS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maiden, Mercyful Fate. Megadeth........... Best Music EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 28, 2008)

Heres a few of my favorite


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah i cant wait for summer!

walleye!











i won the pool 2x over with these two





the good old days on the sea grinch





my pb bass










even better is fishing with friends





who is this masked man?


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I just looked at the temp outside............ZERO!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

How do you win a pool with undersized flounder? :lol:

Throw those baby fish back and work on catching mature fish.

Sea Grinch will be running again this summer - I have a few nice shark trips planned, I would invite you Derek but I guess you have communication problems.

I know Leibs is ready so it is all good!


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you put a Thresher on the end of my line then its ZJ's and Bronski's all around, and yes, it is that kind of boat!

Oh yeah, here's a look at spring again:


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Fish,

That was the first I've seen of your spillway musky. Looks like you caught it in Jan of 06?? I caught mine early April 06 I think?? It does look like the same fish. What did you catch yours on?? Mine was on a jointed Rap. Did yours jump? Mine came out of the water 3 times. Funny thing is I went down there with my custodian from school about a week later and he hooked into it on a popper but bulldogged it at the shore and it broke him off. I did hear that that musky was caught about two weeks after that and was kept. She was a fun fish and the catch and release allowed for many anglers to enjoy her.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice fish gentlemen! I cant wait for the ice to thaw so I can get back out there and catch some more. Walleye season ends next month and the ice is killing my freezer. Tight lines to all.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice Fish everyone. Man I gotta catch a Muskie. Ethan where are all the big cat pics, I never even saw mine, does kevin even have them anymore? I need to fish so badly, I would even go for a night of fishless catfishing at Galena.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 1, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Mr. Fish,
> 
> That was the first I've seen of your spillway musky. Looks like you caught it in Jan of 06?? I caught mine early April 06 I think?? It does look like the same fish. What did you catch yours on?? Mine was on a jointed Rap. Did yours jump? Mine came out of the water 3 times. Funny thing is I went down there with my custodian from school about a week later and he hooked into it on a popper but bulldogged it at the shore and it broke him off. I did hear that that musky was caught about two weeks after that and was kept. She was a fun fish and the catch and release allowed for many anglers to enjoy her.



Thats not me in that pic. I don't know who that dude is holding that fish. I just happened to find it on a musky site.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 1, 2008)

This is a new bit-o-fish-porn from tonight. Its a sorry picture but it was an alright bass, or at least he fought like he thought he was.





Also, those aren't loafers in this picture, they're snake boots. I saw one (some kind of snake) when I was bream fishing earlier so I figured they were out again and I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> This is a new bit-o-fish-porn from tonight. Its a sorry picture but it was an alright bass, or at least he fought like he thought he was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice job man!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice fish, is that a bagley balsa b you got him on?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 1, 2008)

slim357 said:


> nice fish, is that a bagley balsa b you got him on?


Yep, a B3. Its a good bait used as a crankbait, but I catch a good many reeling it slow with my rod tip up like a wakebait, once it gets warm enough of course.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2008)

Great fish! Snake boots huh? I would not mind seeing a few snakes, it woudl mean it was warm again.


----------

